# Residential Subcontracting North of Boston - 2nd try, right forum



## Strongmd (Nov 30, 2000)

We operate a tight residential plowing route w/300-400 accounts. We do about 50% ourselves and use subs for the other half. We pay a % of gross. If you're interested, drop me an email at [email protected] or give me a call at 978-479-7855.


----------

